# Numbers



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

My GPS is messed up andhas dumped a bunch of numbers. Most I have written down in my notebook so I can reload them in a new GPS. I dont have the numbers for the nipple, the spur, andif you would like to add anything else that is out that way that i dont have please feel free. I know I will probably get bashed for this, but i figured if you dont have it you gotta ask.


----------

